# Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht



## Dwayne1988 (15. Januar 2013)

*Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht*

Ich spiele grad einen Jedi Hüter lvl 19   doch suche grad ein paar tips. Da eher alleine Unterwegs bin und die speziellen Gegner doch nicht selten meinen tot bedeuten. z.b der macovic von den sith auf ORB Mantel  zerlegt mich bevor ich ihm den tot bringe.
Doch was kann man allgemein verbessern? Das man nicht verreckt bei Elite Gegnern? gibt zwar guides für tank gameplay. doch sollen die nicht mehr aktuell sein.


----------



## Mastermind83 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht*

Welchen Begleiter hast du draussen ?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht*

den kleinen fahrenden Kasten.


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht*

Also als JediHüter kann man DD und Tank sein. Kommt drauf an  für was du dich entschieden hast. 

Der Roboter ist selber Tank also wenn du Tank bist nimm eher einen DD ab lvl 40 bekommt man dann einen Healer (Doc)


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht*

was soll ich abnehmen? spiele erst seit Samstag daher noch nicht das wissen was geübte Spieler haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht*

Das ist ein Astromech Droide. An R2-D2 angelehnt...

Den find ich persönlich nicht pralle, da es ein Range Tank ist. Würde dir raten es mit Kira zu versuchen.

Grundsätzlich: schau, dass du dir orangene Rüstungen kaufst (gibt im AH einige adaptivrüstungen, die billig sind oder, alternativ, das Zeugs auf Coruscant kaufst. Da kostet ein Teil dann 300 Credits.) Das ganze dann mit passenden Armierungen und Mods ausstatten, die deinem Level entsprechen. Als DD immer darauf achten das mit möglichst wenig Ausdauer zu nehmen...

Verbesserungen spielen bis ~mitte 30 überhaupt keine Rolle.


PS: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mDD spielst, oder?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht*

ich spiele Jedi Ritter mit Hüter Erweiterung. dazu beste craftbare schwere Rüstung  lila items für mein lvl. sowie Lichtschwert mit aktuellen Hüter mods und standard Kristall.
wenn zuhause bin kann mal screens von skill und stats uppen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht*

Das Geld für Lila Zeugs kannst dir sparen, bringt nicht wirklich was, in dem unteren Bereich. Wenn du 50 bist, läufst eh komplett lila rum, das ist aber noch ein weiter Weg.
Du scheinst momentan mit Tank Zeugs rum zu latschen, da ists dann wirklich unangebracht, mit T7 rumzurennen. Nimm die Kira, das sollte besser sein...

Aber was machst du gerade auf Ord Mantell? Welcher Level ist dein Gegner??


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Jedi Hüter Tip gesucht*

Mein Gegner isten Sith Macovic Lvl 16 glaub problem war nur das etwa 1/2 maximal 2/4 von sein leben geraubt habe bis starb. Ist eine Jedi Queste. Für Lila kram bezahle nichts da es selber mithilfe von Synth Herstelle. Einzige was machen muss zwischendurch meien leute Resourcen sammeln schicken. Werde nun wohl auch Kira nutzen werde sie nurnoch mit ordentlichen Rüstung und Doppelschwert austatten. Wenn jetzt noch ein passenden Schildgenerator finde.


----------

